# Configuration Variables (CV values)



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I am getting more and more comfortable with DCC now. I have installed several decoders now in different manuf engines (steam).
Now I would like to know from some of the veterans that may be on here about the way to change and make things prototypical with CV values.

Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks

Kevin

PS- I am using Digitrax decoders, and have the Zephyr system.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i've yet to touch that subject to much but you probably want longer acceleration and deceleration. with that i suggest getting PR3 interface unit. it only 60$ and even if you don't plan to use your PC as software Cab, i understand that programming those is much easier with JMRI software. and then you can have banks of stored setting to replicate across several locos


----------

